
Ecofriendly Conversion of Methane into Useful Gases Using Light Instead of Heat - bokieie
https://scitechdaily.com/ecofriendly-conversion-of-methane-into-useful-gases-using-light-instead-of-heat/
======
flyingfences
Is methane not already useful? I know that methane ("natural gas") is already
used for heating and in vehicle engines. This article fails to explain the
benefits of conversion to syngas.

